# supermarket cheap beans



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

When I was sourcing some beans for grinder seasoning, I came across these very cheap beans in a french based chain, which shall remain unnamed









a 250g bag was around 1,40 euro so I thought, what the heck..in the end, I didn't used them even for seasoning..don't want to get cancer or something









I can imagine people dumping these beans into their superautomatic and wondering why the coffee is so bad?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Stanic said:


> When I was sourcing some beans for grinder seasoning, I came across these very cheap beans in a french based chain, which shall remain unnamed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my yuck! Yes, and they probably wouldn't realise it's the beans.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Or dumping them in, sticking sugar etc. in lighting up a cigarette and going my - that's a fine, strong coffee (that's what I used to do anyway).


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Marks and Spencer do a 227g bag of Colombian beans for £3.50, really quite nice if you just want a coffee that tastes like coffee.


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

Sainsbury's do Modern Standard 250g @ £4.50 best supermarket beans I tasted so far.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Modern standard were good if you get them fresh enough. These were very nice, also from Sainsbury's. http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/gb/groceries/raw-bean-mexican-beans-finca-aurora-227g?langId=44&storeId=10151&krypto=cx4ofM2xUshFX0kE68LyOj8VK2spVGEd8FdEMmhUOXHSJXJm2vJvhAXKLlNnL%2FScghfe79veVkq4wc6Pwk4%2FnlllIBXyizbHHFJ1eURnyBrphVyWhpc9jcsg9GqUw7AOSl5t%2FkfZRwpyINHG7UPOX2KjTfLR65avbONr4z0DYhM%3D&ddkey=http%3Agb%2Fgroceries%2Fraw-bean-mexican-beans-finca-aurora-227g


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Booths Supermarket always have a good few bags of freshly roasted beans.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Was horrified when up in Alnwick to find multiple shops selling coffee from a "local roaster" but all were march dated....


----------

